# what are you? Architect? Engineer? hobbiest?



## Ro-E (Dec 29, 2008)

Ive been looking for the right trade to enter in order to work on urban infrastructure problems for quiet some time now, and i am struggling between architecture and civic engineering. this is one of my ways of figuring it out, so indulge me, and indulge yourself!

So what are you trained as? An Architect? An Engineer? please specify the exact degree. if your just a hobbiest, don't be afraid to say so. i am newbie also.:lol:


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

I could say im stuck on the same question... Though, I'm leaning towards civil engineer.


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm a city planner. Though I have a Master's of Arts degree in Geography rather than a specific planning degree.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^^^^ OOOOooooohhh jarbury that's my dream come true. I'm thinking with a degree in civil engineering, I can work as a city planner.... What's it like to be a city planner?


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

Less glamorous that it would seem. It's not like you get a pen and paper out and start designing cities everywhere (I have to do that in my spare time).

Usually it's helping people get environmental consents for projects, or alternatively helping out a council processing these consents. I spend a lot of my time as the Planner for the Historic Places Trust (the government's heritage advocacy arm really) writing up submissions opposing developments that would adversely affect heritage, or presenting evidence at hearings on similar issues. 

One day I hope to become a transportation planner, and help improve Auckland's horrific public transport system.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Yea, I'm leaning for transportation planner too. I just always thought city planners would be like the person who people would ask for help when integrating something to the community or the environment. 

Guess I better get ready to hit the books on civil engineering. :nuts:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

I have an Architectural Engineering degree. I work as a construction code inspector.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Yea I guess once you have a degree in transportation degree, you have a wide range of choices to pick from...


----------



## martien (Aug 3, 2005)

Civil Engineering student, 4th semester


----------



## Ro-E (Dec 29, 2008)

weava said:


> I have an Architectural Engineering degree. I work as a construction code inspector.


Architectural Engineering? sounds good. guess they don't teach that in the technion...:nuts:


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

My degree is in Transportation planning, but that's not my job. :-D


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
:spam1:

It's a hamburger...
It's a supermarket product...
It's Spaman!!!


----------



## stevevance (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm a transportation planning student, 3/4 complete. I work in the Chicago Bicycle Program (see my signature) and assist my supervisor in managing bike parking across the city. 

See http://www.chicagobikes.org/bikeparking for the result of a major project I initiated and completed last year. Based on that work, I will be working remediating bike parking deserts across the city this year.


----------



## gustavowoltmann (Mar 23, 2016)

Hobbiest


----------



## JebThePleb (Sep 2, 2015)

I am a hobbyists, I design and build buildings in Minecraft.


----------



## shastriarvind88 (Apr 5, 2016)

i am a Software Engineer


----------



## DUBAI10000 (Dec 27, 2014)

Architectural College


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Art Historian


----------

